# Edit-custom weaponlight wanted



## SMC527 (Mar 9, 2010)

sorry for the incomplete question

Edit-
I have a vision for a multiple AA light mounted to a picatinny rail, where the batteries and emitter are seperate. The batteries would sit low next to each rail, and the emitter on top of the rail. I am not sure if construction is best suited for aluminum or polymer, I am open to the suggestions and skills of the builder. I am looking for as much throw as I can get. I know nothing about flashlight design...


----------



## DM51 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Can I post here and meet someone who would contract for some custom work?*

I've changed your thread title. Incomplete questions are unhelpful and annoying.

You are very unspecific about your requirement. If you give details in your post of the work you would like to have done, you will have more chance of receiving a response.


----------



## SMC527 (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone have any interest at all. 


Buhler........buhler........


----------



## HarryN (May 17, 2010)

Hi, just to put it all in perspective, a custom, one off project light will take a lot of time and money to pull off. If I took the money I put into building my own custom stuff, thinking I could save money, I could own just about every surefire light on the market. This does not count my time, and yes, I am serious.

Are you really seriously willing to put kind of money into a flashlight project? If so, send me a note, but realistically, please spend some time looking at existing gun mount lights, no matter the price. Streamlight, Surefire, others make pretty nice ones.


----------

